# A few pics from my tank



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Got to use one of my favorite cams for a few mins tonight and took as many pics as fast as i could

Check it out


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome reef, man


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice, full of lifee


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice!!! Everything looks nice and happt. The trigger looks very cool as well. Like the eel, I always wanted one, But i like my manderins.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

so whens salt pic of the month think i got a few winners there


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

I would say probably not even close to a winner.....jk man


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

looks awesome!


----------



## piranha_dork (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey nice tank...What kind of lion fish is that? sure like to keep on of thoes lol. but kick a** tank! put some more corals in there he he he.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sweet tank you have there. i like the action shot of the eel swimming.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

piranha_dork said:


> Hey nice tank...What kind of lion fish is that? sure like to keep on of thoes lol. but kick a** tank! put some more corals in there he he he.


thanks for the compliment its a dwarf zebra lion, I was thinking about adding more coral but the focus of this tank will be its fish so i think i will stick with what i got and focus on the fishies for now maybe when i am happy with that i will start spending some cash on corals


----------

